# Soldering Nichrome



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We used to do this in Junior College, but I don't remember what we used for flux. In model airplanes, I was able to solder spring steel, piano wire and what else with "Staybrite" silver solder and the little bottle of acid flux. Suitable for Nichrome?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nichrome doesn't take solder well, you'll need a very aggressive flux and that may not even work. Nichrome is usually welded or clamped because it's application is typically a heater wire which can get hot enough by itself to melt solder.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, I am considering a heater.


----------

